# Meat smoking and smoke house designs.



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Can any of you guys (or girls) recommend a book out there that has different smoke house designs and also teaches the art of smoking. Im wanting to build a smoke house, but am not sure what kind to build or how to do it. Just looking for some info. I have viewed the threads on this, but wanted more in depth information. Thnx.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought this one. Interesting stuff as well as designs for different styles. You can access the table of contents at the link below. Might be able to find it cheaper on half.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Smoking-Smoke...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297960572&sr=1-1


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Its not a book, but here is an idea for ya.... I built mine out of plywood back in September.

I used 1/2 inch birch plywood that uses the non toxic soy based glue... You dont want that formaldehyde stuff anywhere near your food, and the birch looks cool when you stain the outside.

The box itself is 25" deep x 24" wide x 6ft tall. 6ft 10" tall with the legs and casters.

For heat i use a propane burner that sits on the floor, and use a cast iron pot that sits on the burner and put wood chunks in for smoke. It will purr along about 115-125* on the low side and I can bring it up to 175 to complete cooking if needed. 

The most Ive had in it so far is about 140lbs at once.... but since building it this past September Ive smoked over 400lbs of summer sausage, 300lbs of link, dried over 150lbs of meat for jerky, slim jims, etc, and even smoked a dozen or so home made hams. 


Here's some pics


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

fangard said:


> I bought this one. Interesting stuff as well as designs for different styles. You can access the table of contents at the link below. Might be able to find it cheaper on half.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Smoking-Smoke...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297960572&sr=1-1


I ordered that book yesterday. Should have it in a few days. Thanks!


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

@ trinitybayrat. That sure is one perty smoker! Do you have any more pics of the dutch oven/burner on the inside? Also how does your fuel line/propane bottle connection look on the outside of the smoker? Looks amazing and I think Im sold on this style of smoker! Thanks for the pics and info!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

Chum Stain, thanks for the compliments..

The propane hose screws onto a pipe that runs from the burner down through the bottom of the smoker. I took the burner out and got some pics. You can see the 90 coming off the burner with the short piece of pipe. 

here's the pics..


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Trinitybayrat said:


> Chum Stain, thanks for the compliments..
> 
> The propane hose screws onto a pipe that runs from the burner down through the bottom of the smoker. I took the burner out and got some pics. You can see the 90 coming off the burner with the short piece of pipe.
> 
> here's the pics..


Thanks again trinitybayrat. You did a fine job. My book should be here in a couple days. Im gonna read it and then make a final decision on what kind of smokehouse to build. As of right now, I am 100% sold on yours!


----------

